# Antique-Locks The Forum > Safe Plates, Badges & Escutcheons >  Any information welcome!

## Ruth

Hi guys

I moved into a 1930s house last year and the previous owners left a safe in the garage. It's locked, I don't have a key for it and there is something so intriguing about it. I've not been able to find anything on the internet about the makers (S Griffiths and Sons from Heath Town, Wolverhampton). I can see it's been painted white and the original colour underneath is black and green with a 'gold' line. Could anyone tell me how old they think it is and what it would have been used for? Any information is welcome!

Thanks,
Ruth

----------

